# Beretta Jetfire



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 70s model .25 Jetfire. Handy lil firearm and 9 rounds. Trouble is that with it's forged alloy frame I think that trying to get better with it is hampered by the heat expanding and ultimately jamming by the 4th or 5th round in the 3rd clip. I've seen other auto speak regarding break-in, throating, slide action improvements and curious as to what others (those who admit to owning this lil beaut) have done to gain some reliability. Dead cold I can shoot a nice tight grouping, 2-4" at just about 10yds but the knowledge of the eventual jamb up it really gets in the way of my focus. Any help?


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmmm...nobody has one/had one? I know it's only a .25 but it really is a nice pistol. I'd like to solve this issue and get even better with it. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry, can't help with this one. Thought I would at least answer so you knew for sure someone was looking at your post.:smt033


----------

